# OBT Communal Experiment



## Warren Bautista (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello people.

I have just received 15 Pterinochilus murinus 2i sacmates, with the intention of creating a communal.

They have never been separated, they were even shipped together.

I am going to keep them in an acrylic cube measuring 7"x4"x4".

Will post pics soon.


----------



## mandipants (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 3, 2009)

mandipants said:


> Good luck!  Let us know how it goes!


good luck. I hope it works out.


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 3, 2009)

very interesting! keep us posted with this.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 3, 2009)

I have put them in the container.

They have lots of hiding space, but they seem to want to be near each other. :? They're currently huddled together in about 4 different groups, the largest has about 5 of them together. I only see one loner.

I forgot to put ventilation!!! 8-O

Good thing I got an extra cube! I think I'll just out ventilation on the lid.

I will upload pics soon!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome!  Best of luck, will definitely be looking for the pics


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 3, 2009)

Ditto.

--the nature boy


----------



## Bird Man (Sep 3, 2009)

Should be fine, I've got a few OBT communals right now, first one I started was 3 sac mates that were 1" and had been kept apart, but I tossed them in together anyways, They all molted once and are about 1.5" now and getting along just fine, Then I have two others I just started of 2nd instars that had been kept together and I have 6 in each of those, all getting along just fine and are locking themselves up for the third instar molt.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 4, 2009)

ive never heard of OBTs being communal,but ive heard they are more tolerant than many other Ts.
let us know how it goes!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

I just checked on them this morning, they have made 2 large web tunnels, both within 2 inches of each other! 14 of them are in the web tunnels, the larger one has 10 of them! This is awesome! lol

I'll post pics soon, I'm still looking for that thing to upload pics.


----------



## Roland Slinger (Sep 4, 2009)

www.imageshack.us
gogogo!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 4, 2009)

^www.flickr.com owns imageshack


----------



## micheldied (Sep 4, 2009)

couldnt you just upload from the site....?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

I have almost all mine (about 100) from the same sac together, and I haven't observed any casualties yet.

They're actually in a large deli cup with paper towels right now; no substrate and no greenery.  Just paper towels.  Fed them all last night and they had no trouble figuring out what was food and what was not.  I may have to beat Warren to the pics on this thread...

I'm going to keep them all like this (they're 2i right now) until their 3i molt, then they will probably need to be transferred.  I have no intention of keeping this communal long-term; it's just easier right now to keep them this way for feeding purposes.

--Joe


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

OK, I PROMISE I'm gonna upload pics, I just have a little battery in my camera left, I'm gonna go take a few more pics. lol


----------



## vvx (Sep 4, 2009)

In my communal OBT group I didnt' have any deaths until they were pretty much mature. I think the first to die was a MM. So in my experience, the slings/juvies get along better than the adults.

But what I really wanted to say is, WE NEED PICS!


----------



## Bird Man (Sep 4, 2009)

vvx said:


> In my communal OBT group I didnt' have any deaths until they were pretty much mature. I think the first to die was a MM. So in my experience, the slings/juvies get along better than the adults.
> 
> But what I really wanted to say is, WE NEED PICS!




Yes that's what I've heard too, is that everything is ok, until the males mature and start knocking on the wrong doors, so I'm waiting for mine to get bigger and takes out all males before they mature.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, hold on, it takes a little while to load pics on photobucket, I have a slow computer.

They're loading!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

It takes 20 minutes?

You're slower than you appear, Warren...












:}


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

Hehe, hold on, this might take a little while.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

I already have the pics on my computer...I could have them up in 5 mins. :}


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

Bla bla bla, here you go:

Isn't it beautiful?






Top views






3 together






Web Tunnels


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

Reading that other thread makes me glad you didn't choose me to trade for your OBT slings. :}

Good pics though. 

--Joe


----------



## micheldied (Sep 4, 2009)

wow thats pretty cool.
so theyre arboreal?


----------



## billopelma (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with 9 2nd instar P. murinus sac mates a year ago, every time I rehouse a couple more are missing. As of the last rehousing a few weeks ago I'm down to one, pretty much a gradual but total failure. Even though they're cheap I wouldn't bother trying again, though I know other people have had some success.

 I've had a Hysterocrates group going for over a year also started with 9 slings. Lost two early on that just curled up and died and still have the other 7. 

My 3 different H. incei groups are all still going (minus a lot of matured males) after two years with 2nd generation slings all over the place. 

Started with 1.2.0 trio's of both P. formosa and P. rufilata almost 3 years ago, both males are long gone/matured and the females are still together and doing fine.


Bill


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 4, 2009)

micheldied said:


> wow thats pretty cool.
> so theyre arboreal?


They have been called arboreal, they have been called terrestrial.

I call them heavy webbers.  They'll web up the enclosure no matter how you set it up. 

--Joe


----------



## micheldied (Sep 4, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> They have been called arboreal, they have been called terrestrial.
> 
> I call them heavy webbers.  They'll web up the enclosure no matter how you set it up.
> 
> --Joe


yeap...heavy webbers alright.
i think i'll get a taller enclosure.
pretty cool seeing those arboreal-like webs.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

You can see the legs in the hole:






In case you don't know yet:


----------



## joshuai (Sep 4, 2009)

Awsome! want some more, hehe


----------



## Dave (Sep 5, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> They have been called arboreal, they have been called terrestrial.
> 
> I call them heavy webbers.  They'll web up the enclosure no matter how you set it up.
> 
> --Joe


I've had an adult female for about a year now. The only thing in her enclosure is a long piece of bamboo set diagonally to fit. She webbed the entrance and a second "door" further down in, and that's all she's ever webbed. Recently she came out and started to web just a little towards the back of the cage, changed her mind and went back to the bamboo! She had the cage before I bought her very well webbed up. I think she just likes the tube shaped burrow.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

I can sort of see a "hierarchy" going on. The larger one are sort of pushing the smaller ones around, and they look like they are getting the most space in the web.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

BTW, the tube has gotten MUCH larger. It stretches across the top in a large "sheet" web.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

So, all but 2 of them have moved into the larger tube web.

You'd be amazed what 15 baby spiders could do in 48 hours. lol


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 5, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> So, all but 2 of them have moved into the larger tube web.
> 
> You'd be amazed what 15 baby spiders could do in 48 hours. lol


I was amazed at what ONE did in that that length of time, so I just giggle with delight at the thought of 15 of those little buggers going to town.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 6, 2009)

amazing.
keep us posted!


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 6, 2009)

With their low cost and them being on my list anyways, I might want to do something like this when I buy OBT slings. I'd seperate mine late, too.

 So when they're REALLY little, how on earth do you provide ventilation for them? I read their slings when they emerge from the sac are very small.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 9, 2009)

All is still going good.

I counted 13 last night, the other 2 were most likely hiding.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 9, 2009)

there are lots trying OBT communes over here in the UK at the moment.
Check out some of the UK spider/reptile forums...interesting reading.
paul


----------



## jb7741 (Sep 9, 2009)

I wussed out and separated mine.  I wasn't willing to lose any.

Good job on trying it out.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

Warren,

Do you mind if I post some pics from my communal group on here?

--Joe


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice pics Warren
might be something Ill try sometime if it works for you.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 10, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Warren,
> 
> Do you mind if I post some pics from my communal group on here?
> 
> --Joe


No prob, could you just put like "Joe's communal, not Warren's" at the top? lol


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

Rofl, np. 

Posting shortly.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

*Joe's communal, not Warrens! :}*

Alright so this is what I have going atm.  There are about 100 slings in there somewhere.

Pics:





























































Video:

[YOUTUBE]ZSaN6zcVHOk[/YOUTUBE]

No, that's *not* Star Wars in the background!   

--Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 10, 2009)

That's way too awesome.

I'm ashamed of myself now.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 10, 2009)

For some reason I can't stop staring at C3PO. lol


----------



## BrynWilliams (Sep 10, 2009)

that is a pretty cool little crowd in there! I admire the bravery when it comes to getting them out without losing any


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> That's way too awesome.
> 
> I'm ashamed of myself now.


Yours looks way better than mine though.  Mine was never intended as a long-term communal setup like yours is.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.arachnophiles.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=12759


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 11, 2009)

All still well, I just glanced at one side of the cube and counted 10 there.

Will try to post some more pics soon!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

I have about 30 of mine all at the top of the deli cup for some reason.  They all migrated there over the last 24 hours and have webbed up everything.  Heh.


----------



## upwith inverts! (Sep 11, 2009)

Wonder how much OBT sales spiked after this thread?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

No comment.


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 11, 2009)

A good way to rehouse those I saw here would simply to include the old deli cup in the new enclosure and let them expand from it!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

That's not a bad idea.  I'm going to have to dig through them this weekend to fill some orders so I might go ahead and set something like that up.  We'll see.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Warren,

My guys have been sticking to the top of their new cube and webbing it all up.  Are yours doing the same or are they making use of everything in there?

--Joe


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 1, 2009)

*An update:*

The female double-clutched, so I have two communals going right now.  Here's the oldest of the two:





































The second, and newest, communal.  That's the sac hammocked across the cube:













I have seen no evidence of cannibalism, although there is an obvious size difference between slings in the first communal.  I can think of three contributing factors to this:

1) The larger specimens are male and are growing faster.
2) Prey items are not being evenly distributed.
3) Cannibalism is taking place.

It wouldn't surprise me if a mixture of the above factors is happening. 

In any case, there's my update.  Warren, you never did get back to me on my previous post.

--Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow thats awesome im glad your communal is going go for you.. Cant wait to get me one going..


----------



## Sterlingspider (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh man, I can not imagine just casually cracking open a cube full of OBTs like that. 

I'd be imagining loose spiderlings in every corner for the next month.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh shizzel, better update. lol



They have since molted into 3i and have been rehoused.


All 15 have been accounted for since yesterday.

Here's an old vid of them:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugqupkF0JHE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugqupkF0JHE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## micheldied (Nov 1, 2009)

sweet communals!
i need to breed my OBT and try this out.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the communal setup is likely to work long term? I mean into the juvenile stage rather than the 'large sling' stage?

I ask because as slings although my OBTs have shown some attitude they are completely different now that they're 3-4inches across. I'm wondering if anyone has kept a communal going long enough to discover if eventually they start eating one another or live happily ever after like the more traditional communals?


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice to see this was moved to chat. :}

[YOUTUBE]B2ClwksDurg[/YOUTUBE]

Murder at 1:07


----------



## Redneck (Nov 18, 2009)

Joe that vid is awesome..


----------



## Abby (Nov 18, 2009)

Great video!! 
It sounds like you are sounding the alarm "come and get them" when you tap on the glass


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 19, 2009)

Heh, yeah.  They're great eaters.


----------



## maitre (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so tempted to pick up 5 more OBT slings at this sunday's expo to start a commune!

OBT's don't sound too social though. More like.. they'll tolerate each other if there's enough room but I get the sense that they won't interact like my pokies will?


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 19, 2009)

maitre said:


> I'm so tempted to pick up 5 more OBT slings at this sunday's expo to start a commune!
> 
> OBT's don't sound too social though. More like.. they'll tolerate each other if there's enough room but I get the sense that they won't interact like my pokies will?


That's been my experience.  It's almost like they ignore each other to the point that they don't even notice each other.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*That vid was great Joe! That set up they have in there looks really awesome. *


----------



## JC (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, oh, me too!


*1st instar communal*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWR7pUsSazk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWR7pUsSazk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

*2nd instar communal*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ih2KOsa2Upc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ih2KOsa2Upc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JC (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are some pics of the first instar enclosure from a while back.


































I'm no longer keeping 120+ slings together, but it was a pretty awesome experience.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you totally seperated them all out or do you now just have a bunch of smaller colonies?


----------



## JC (Jan 5, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Have you totally seperated them all out or do you now just have a bunch of smaller colonies?


Most have been sold. I wasn't actually expecting them to be a colony for a long time. Once they get around 2-3 inches they are much less tolerant of each other. I have 10 of them in a small "colony", the rest have been sold.


----------



## Scolaratari (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats so awesome, it looks like a miniature city


----------



## Draychen (Jan 6, 2010)

What would be worse than re-housing 1 OBT....? Re-housing a commune of them! I hope you never have to move elsewhere! Them little nippers look awesome. Funny thing is, I was looking at P. Murinis prices today and doing some research on wether or not they were communal!


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 6, 2010)

I love this thread.  Right now everyone is commenting on how sweet and cuddly the OBTs are.  I can't wait to see updates and hear about the entire communal reared up and throwing threat displays at the same time.  :clap:


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 6, 2010)

IrishPolishman said:


> I love this thread.  Right now everyone is commenting on how sweet and cuddly the OBTs are.  I can't wait to see updates and hear about the entire communal reared up and throwing threat displays at the same time.  :clap:


That would be incredible to see! I just hope that somebody could catch that on film.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 6, 2010)

*Wow.....That would be awesome!*

10-20 OBT's flashin' "Gang-Signs"!    West-side Kilimanjaro!
They would claim Orange I take it........
I have been tryin' to "train" a 2" OBT to handling......Did not work yesterday.
:evil:  he showed his true colors.
I think I am gonna try a P. Lugardi 10-15 sling commune........:razz:
That would save me cage space! And feeding time!

What about H-Mac's guys ?

- Jason


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 6, 2010)

I have some pics of 4th/5th instars together; I'll see if I can get them posted later today.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I have some pics of 4th/5th instars together; I'll see if I can get them posted later today.


Of H. macs?  That would be nuts to have a communal of those


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 6, 2010)

No, OBTs     .


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 7, 2010)

*Is it worth the risk on Lugardi's ?*

What do ya think X ?  10 or so.... Only $20!


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is awesome, but i would almost be scared of a community of OBTs all rearing up and attacking at the same time. Quick question, im kinda new, are there any other Ts that make good communal spiders as slings or their entire lives even?


----------



## Jackuul (Jan 8, 2010)

Avics I would figure.


----------



## JC (Jan 8, 2010)

Jackuul said:


> Avics I would figure.


No. Avics are *not* communal. I don't know why people keep bringing that up.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 8, 2010)

OBT's (P.murinus) are great,so much character.Have to love them.....love mine anyway.
Look forward to lots of pics as they grow.
Wonder if someone will come along and complain about using the name  "OBT" ;P.......lmao


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 8, 2010)

JC said:


> No. Avics are *not* communal. I don't know why people keep bringing that up.


Someone was selling communal groups of them, which I think spurred the whole thing.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 8, 2010)

they may be one of the cheapest tarantulas we have over here.......sold privately anyway.
they go for about £2.50 a sling.
another reason for having a go at a commune........pokies are a lot more expensive.


----------



## JC (Jan 8, 2010)

jayefbe said:


> Someone was selling communal groups of them, which I think spurred the whole thing.


I know exactly who you are talking about. Someone trying to sell Ts and labeling them as "communal", when they are far from it, just to make a quick buck doesn't seem like someone who would cares about the buyer or the hobby.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 8, 2010)

*I am Not disagreeing Here.....*

However, Jay, JC........

Would you say that some keepers and breeders have had Occasional
"Luck" keeping a small group together...for awhile anyways.

Buddy of mine Years ago......Had mixed results ofcourse......But some 
extent of success/luck....w/ a couple smallgroups over-time.............
Never many left @ maturity. 

They are NOT communal, Yet......at times I feel, are "Tolerant" of each other, a little above normal expectation........For whatever that's worth.

I have yet to have Mom-eat-Dad...................It'll happen...

- Jason


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

Recent pics:












































--Joe


----------



## micheldied (Jan 16, 2010)

they look great joe!


----------



## robertcarst (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for resurrecting this thread, but any more news? Are the little ones still together or have they been separated?


----------



## Spidercrazy (Jun 27, 2010)

was wondering the same thing he asked.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, all but 7 of mine died due to cannibalism/natural causes.

They are now seperate.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Jun 27, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> Unfortunately, all but 7 of mine died due to cannibalism/natural causes.
> 
> They are now seperate.


thats sad to hear  im sorry


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 27, 2010)

Eh, I was expeciting a few casualties.

In hindsight, I probably should not have risked it.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Jun 27, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> Eh, I was expeciting a few casualties.
> 
> In hindsight, I probably should not have risked it.


but it was a nice experiment to try.


----------



## robertcarst (Jun 28, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that, in fact this thread had inspired me to try a communal for my own, but now reading what you say.... How long were they in there without any problems? I would keep them say until 6-7 instar in a communal would i be risking it?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 28, 2010)

I am interested in this as well. I know most people only feed like once a week...What about if you feed them more often like 4 times a week to keep them from being hungry?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe that was one of the flaws in my commune. I only fed them once a week, and sometimes missed feedings.

I also believe the amount of space may have been a problem, as they were very cramped.

They were seperated around 5i-6i.


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got 3 that have been together for about 2 years now.  

Originally I started with 10... there was obviously some casualties, mostly over the first winter, but the population seems to have stabilized now.  Interestingly, one seems to be growing at like 3x the rate of the others... and before you say this is from eating her sisters... that was a long time ago.   I think now it's mostly because she is an extremely aggressive feeder.  It's funny... all three have very different personalities... one is an aggressive larger spider, one is small and has short guy syndrome... and one is small and scared of the world.


----------



## brian abrams (Jun 30, 2010)

*OBT Colony*

How about you, Joe, how are your colonies doing?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 31, 2011)

Warren Bautista said:


> Eh, I was expeciting a few casualties.
> 
> In hindsight, I probably should not have risked it.


In foresight, I'll probably try again.

Wait, what? 

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




















One side of the cork bark has the fibrous part of the coconut bedding, which apparently provides a good medium for OBT slings to construct hides.

8 sling this time, more hiding space, going to be fed more often.


----------



## Bill S (Jan 31, 2011)

proper_tea said:


> Interestingly, one seems to be growing at like 3x the rate of the others... and before you say this is from eating her sisters... that was a long time ago.   I think now it's mostly because she is an extremely aggressive feeder.  ....


I wonder if sometimes in a group one or two spiders will outcompete the others, causing these differences in size.  Or if the pressure of crowding might cause some to eat less or grow slower.  I've got a group of _Holothele_ sp Tachira, and several litter mates of the same living in individual containers.  The spiders living together as a group are notably smaller than the ones living individually.  They're all offered all the food they want, but I don't think the ones living as a group eat as much.

I should mention that these are all over a year old and the group has been living together since they hatched.


----------



## kylestl (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck warren. Those spiders look awfully familiar


----------



## captmarga (Feb 1, 2011)

Warren Bautista said:


> I believe that was one of the flaws in my commune. I only fed them once a week, and sometimes missed feedings.
> 
> I also believe the amount of space may have been a problem, as they were very cramped.
> 
> They were seperated around 5i-6i.


I was wondering if space wasn't one of the main issues in keeping communal spiders.  My three P. formosas - Winken, Blinken and Nod - all have their own individual "hides" they have constructed in the tank.  I have visual confirmation that all three are alive and well at least once a week.   

Did any of the OBT babies stake out a hammock or burrow of their own, or did they all seem to wander all over? 

Marga


----------



## kristinnandbenn (Apr 16, 2011)

Any updates on any of these? I'm thinking of starting a communal project, most likely with Holothele's because it seems most people's OBT/Avic communal projects have failed.


----------



## Mr Goodkat (May 26, 2011)

Sorry for dragging this thread up but have found it a really good read!

Has anyone tried again or have tried there own? 
If so what are your results? age? time together etc?

Jim


----------



## Mr Goodkat (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so i've started my own OBT Communal tank. Has been running a few weeks now.

I put 4 in a exo terra faunarium (the tall large one) with plenty of hides and substrate. 
The OBT's are between 1-2" leg span in size. 3 of them straight away found their own lil place to live and settled in nicely. The other kept moving from place to place and not taking a full time hide so decided to remove this one from the tank into his own enclosure and he's now very happy 

Anyway, the rest are happy (well seem to be) and keep themselves to themselves. To stop them praying on each other I make sure they are all well fed. 
So far so good, I'll get some pics up soon and hopefully get a few of them too 

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## roaddog (Jun 10, 2011)

I have two communal OBT tanks.  One has about 50 two inch OBT's and the other has about thirty 2-3 inch OBT's.  (Both 10 gallon tanks with lost of hides, bark, etc) I just removed the mom after I saw her eating an offspring.  She was in there for about 8 months.  

Hard to tell if there have been any casualties other than the one eaten by the mom.  When I do see them, they all seem to be fat and healthy.  They have a consistent supply of food and it looks like some groups stay together and some are loaners.  I just pull out individuals as I sell them.

I would take pics but all you would get to see is webbing.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 28, 2013)

Great thread. I am thinking about setting up a communal OBT enclosure but after reading this thread it does not appear they do as well as many of the pokies do. Anybody have any updates or experiences they can add? Thanks in advance.


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 28, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Great thread. I am thinking about setting up a communal OBT enclosure but after reading this thread it does not appear they do as well as many of the pokies do. Anybody have any updates or experiences they can add? Thanks in advance.


this is all  I can think of with this idea


http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj43/bigman24015/mother-of-god-gif-i9.gif


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 28, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> this is all  I can think of with this idea
> 
> 
> http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj43/bigman24015/mother-of-god-gif-i9.gif


Yes, probably better stick with my communal pokies.


----------



## korg (Mar 24, 2014)

Just wanted to report on a recent failed attempt at keeping two P. murinus slings in a "communal" enclosure. Basically I got several 2i OBTs (same sac) as freebies for a separate purchase in October and decided that I would try keeping two of them together in the same 2x2x3in container. It was my first attempt at any sort of communal enclosure, but I had read that OBTs can tolerate this sort of arrangement relatively well.

The two slings lived together with no apparent issues for five months. They dug two separate burrows but I would sometimes observe them sharing the same tunnels. As they molted out from 2i one of the slings started to appear noticeably larger than its sac-mates, including the one sharing its enclosure, which made me somewhat wary but wasn't concerning enough to end the experiment. They were both fed once or twice per week, kept at around 75F, and molted three times between October 2013 and March 2014. Yesterday I was looking through my spiders and was unable to locate the smaller of the two communal OBTs. I eventually found an unusual large bolus in the bigger sling's burrow area... I picked through it a bit and noticed some undigested fangs/chelicerae that confirmed the smaller OBT's fate.

Not sure if I could have done anything as a keeper to prevent this result... I suppose they could have been fed more, but I don't think my feeding schedule was at all unreasonable or out of line with normal care. I suspect the real issue here was the increasing size/power differential between the two slings, and perhaps the fact that these spiders are not truly "communal" but simply tolerant of each other most of the time. The remaining OBT from the communal enclosure is a solid 1"+ now and will be kept alone from now on. In any case, I just wanted to share this result for the benefit of future keepers.


----------

